# Generations Dashboard 4.0 for the flashback hd (new version release)



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 2, 2018)

"Notice me senpai edition"

https://1fichier.com/?8vxl2vgahf29e78lr527

I dont advise this for folks that have not read the entire thread here:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/sega-me...-with-an-usb-on-internal-mother-board.491498/

this is HEAVILY UNTESTED. I only advise it for people who know what they are doing, im sure somebody will make a nice tutorial at some point, just not me, because i am terrible at documenting stuff.

this will break gamegear playback. you have been warned!

requires usb mod, requires knowing nand backup and restore in case things go wrong. Please do not pm me for support, post a message here, i hope the community can help each other. cheers!

from the readme:

-WARNING: THIS WILL VOID YOUR WARRANTY!!!! YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOUR OWN ACTIONS! THIS IS HEAVILY UNTESTED!!!!
Generations Dashboard Final:
-lets you install/uninstall apks!
-playback of some android apps (make your own homebrew!)
-pce, pce cd, nes, gbc and better megadrive playback (even from cartridge)
-cartridge works but needs to be placed before turning console on, and the only way to have it detect again, is to restart the console from cold boot! (you have been warned)
-wired controllers work
-breaks the original launcher, make sure you are ok with this, you will be giving up game covers. Do not blame me if you did not read this. keep the original launcher + emulater after installing as its necessary for it to stay and work (DO NOT UNINSTALL THE ORIGINAL LAUNCHER NOR THE DEFAULT EMULATOR in the application drawer, as this release gives you the ability to install and uninstall apps).
you will require the following:
-MAKE A NAND BACKUP!!!
-make sure you have all pertinent drivers, etc to be able to adb into the device
-nes and md can be downloaded for free from explusalphas website. the other two, you need to have the sourcecode (to compile it to own it legally!!!!)or kept them from that version when they were available as those versions in google play from a phone that you own or something. I am not encouraging piracy, do not ask me where to get those! thank you.
(MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THESE EXACT VERSIONS) Also his emulators are really kick ass, i encourage you to buy the latest versions all from the play store for your phone or something.
pce.emu 1.5.18
gbc.emu 1.5.28
nes.emu 1.5.27-beta1
md.emu 1.5.27-beta1
-after you have all 4 of these apps as apks, rename them as "1.apk", "2.apk", "3.apk" and "4.apk" without quotes (doesnt matter which you name which) and put them in the same folder as this readme with the rest of the files.
-MAKE SURE YOUR CONSOLE DOESNT HAVE ANY MOD INSTALLED (IT HAS TO BE STOCK)!!!! THAT INCLUDES THE PREVIOUS VERSION OF MY DASHBOARD!!!! you can consult the previous release rar file and you will find an uninstaller there! REVERT YOUR CONSOLE TO NORMAL BEFORE PROCEEDING!!!!
-Make sure you have done the usb mod
run the install script included ONLY after you have done all of these steps.
-WAIT UNTIL THE SCRIPT FINISHES! your console will reboot and the script will sit at some parts, dont exit it until after the script says it is done!
-if all fails make sure you restore with a nand backup
-if you hated this and want to restore controllers functionality with the original launcher, delete /system/usr/keylayout/Vendor_0001_Product_0001.kl with android commander (you can also uninstall all the emulators you just installed above with android commander as well, some modifications will remain but your system should theoretically behave like nothing happened, yet your warranty will be voided!!!)
-if you need to fully restore restore the NAND backup you should have done first to begin with. (i believe there is a tutorial in mdfbrew on how to do this)
THIS IS HEAVILY UNTESTED, AGAIN I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ISSUES.
cheers.


----------



## ArugulaZ (Aug 3, 2018)

Well, isn't THIS interesting! Congratulations on this. Not sure if I'll be trying this myself, but I certainly appreciate the effort!


----------



## fixingmytoys (Aug 3, 2018)

time to go google hunting


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 5, 2018)

I have a heavily simplified version that removes the need for soldering but you lose all the other options to emulators its pretty bare bones but it lets you use md as the main emu. it loads titles from the internal storage. its ready to go but untested. if anybody wants to volunteer let me know.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Aug 5, 2018)

all ready done the USB mod, a long time ago, from when you did first pack, just hunting for the right APK emu files then i ready to go


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 5, 2018)

also a heads up. both releases expand compatibility with genesis and master system. but gamegear doesnt work anymore. there is a long explanation for this, but would like the heads up for those who may have missed this during some of my posts.


----------



## ALEXONE (Aug 17, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> I have a heavily simplified version that removes the need for soldering but you lose all the other options to emulators its pretty bare bones but it lets you use md as the main emu. it loads titles from the internal storage. its ready to go but untested. if anybody wants to volunteer let me know.


Hi, i want to test it) Thanks.
Your lite version: it will be possible to install other emulators, besides md.emu, for example 2\3\4 apk through terminal?
Or can you make without apk installer, and through terminal i will install them without usb mod?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 20, 2018)

there is just not enough memory to do what you are asking internally. sorry.


----------



## ALEXONE (Aug 20, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> there is just not enough memory to do what you are asking internally. sorry.


Would you post a simplified version of your firmware? I already did a nand backup) and i will test it, then maybe do a usb mod.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 20, 2018)

https://1fichier.com/?q6xzo3fznzn6zconbyxu

also heavily untested. i am actually a little hesitant posting this. however if you are brave enough go for it. i apologize in advance if this causes issue. i hope not >.<

just a reminder, i am not responsible for anything that happens.

gamegear playback is currently not working either. 

also if you do the usb mod you will have to revert and use the one i posted in the original post.


----------



## Shulk95 (Aug 24, 2018)

I used your simplified dashboard and for some reason it kept saying that the "1.apk" "dash.apk" were both invalid and also something about Vendor_0001_Product_0001.kl is invalid as well.. Well after that i tried the system and it would just go to a black screen so i restored it the normal way like i had done in the past but it didn't fix it. So i actually re modded it the standard way with the all-games.ini being in the games folder in nand flash and it worked! well only one issue is that I can't restore back to stock because I accidentally skipped the steps that backup your all-games.ini to all-games.bak.... I still have an original all-games.ini backed up inside a folder on my computer that I would always use to fix the console if i ever messed up the all-games.ini in the games folder. I'd just always replace the one I modify with that one.. Only issue is i can't restore the console back to factory settings like i want to since i don't have that all-games.bak. Is there any way to use some sort of adb command to put that all-games.ini  that i got backed up on my computer back into the stock location it comes in? Help would be very appreciated.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 25, 2018)

if those 3 files gave you an error then literally nothing was changed to your internal nand. you seem to be having problems with your all games ini. I never messed with that file so i am unable to provide help there. @fixingmytoys had a similar issue a few months back with that file if i remember correctly. i would inquire the question to him.

also that is why i recommended backing up your nand. this would give you a fix for any issues if they ever come up with any and all mods.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Aug 25, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> if those 3 files gave you an error then literally nothing was changed to your internal nand. you seem to be having problems with your all games ini. I never messed with that file so i am unable to provide help there. @fixingmytoys had a similar issue a few months back with that file if i remember correctly. i would inquire the question to him.
> 
> also that is why i recommended backing up your nand. this would give you a fix for any issues if they ever come up with any and all mods.



@WD_GASTER2 i did, i have the files to fix it some where i will have to have a hunt


----------



## Shulk95 (Aug 25, 2018)

I guess something went wrong about a month ago when i was messing with it I just never noticed it. I always followed the guide on instructables so I don't guess in the guide it led me to backing up my nand. Or if it did and the nand is backed up. Where would the nand backup be and how would I go about restoring it? The console is still working with the 130 games i added just can't get it back to it's factory state. Was gonna try the install of your dashboard again on another computer that's running windows 7 instead of windows 10 because I thought that might be the issue but since i can't undo the old modifications to the system and bring it back to factory settings then It won't work I'm guessing.... And @WD_GASTER2 that'd be great if you could get them to me. Thanks for the reply's y'all.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 25, 2018)

Shulk95 said:


> I guess something went wrong about a month ago when i was messing with it I just never noticed it. I always followed the guide on instructables so I don't guess in the guide it led me to backing up my nand. Or if it did and the nand is backed up. Where would the nand backup be and how would I go about restoring it? The console is still working with the 130 games i added just can't get it back to it's factory state. Was gonna try the install of your dashboard again on another computer that's running windows 7 instead of windows 10 because I thought that might be the issue but since i can't undo the old modifications to the system and bring it back to factory settings then It won't work I'm guessing.... And @WD_GASTER2 that'd be great if you could get them to me. Thanks for the reply's y'all.




Shulk,

you seem to have jumped directly to this post without reading this first:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/sega-me...-with-an-usb-on-internal-mother-board.491498/

read it carefully, and read it completely. you seem to have just attempted my mod without doing a nand backup at all. i advised in my original post to do so. information was in that thready. I also advised people to be STOCK before attempting this mod. I do not have have any nand backups to provide. sorry for any inconvenience. Maybe other members can pitch in with information on how to recover from your all-games ini issue. my mod does not mess with said file and its completely different from the ini editing method.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Aug 26, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> if those 3 files gave you an error then literally nothing was changed to your internal nand. you seem to be having problems with your all games ini. I never messed with that file so i am unable to provide help there. @fixingmytoys had a similar issue a few months back with that file if i remember correctly. i would inquire the question to him.
> 
> also that is why i recommended backing up your nand. this would give you a fix for any issues if they ever come up with any and all mods.


OK found the files @Shulk95  say a thanks to @Hekel for the zip, he was the one who helped me hope your ABD drives and what not are working, use the GAME INI LOADER





INI UPLOADER.bat. but i am still on the hunt for the original  all-games.ini that you would need to use with it , just going through old post and messages, it is on a back up some where but that was 2 computers ago 

try this http://www.mdfbrew.org/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=tutorials:all-games.zip it is for the its for the german edition but it will help you found it on www.mdfbrew.org


https://www.dropbox.com/s/6716ii37d0so3l2/GAME INI LOADER.zip?dl=0


----------



## Shulk95 (Aug 26, 2018)

Ok thanks so much @WD_GASTER2 and @fixingmytoys. Now I do still have my original non edited all-games.ini file backed up on my computer. It's a for sure non edited version... @fixingmytoys would I be able to use it with the game ini Loader ? Or should I just try that german one you gave me the link to?


----------



## Shulk95 (Aug 26, 2018)

It worked!!! I used my own all-games.ini i had backup up with that INI Loader you sent me the link to @fixingmytoys . Next thing I'm doing is backing my nand up.


----------



## Shulk95 (Aug 26, 2018)

Ok so I have my nand all backed up and I'm trying to run the installer.bat in your Simplified version again and it keeps giving me device not found.  @WD_GASTER2 any ideas? I'm on Windows 10 if that makes a difference.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 27, 2018)

please dont take this the wrong way and just want to make sure, did you read the previous thread? I am just honestly concerned as this stuff is experimental and dont want you messing your stuff. in reality if you have your device connected to your pc via usb cable and you can adb, it should literally be click and go. not sure what to tell you. did you acquire the 1.apk on your own which should be the renamed md.emu?


----------



## Shulk95 (Aug 27, 2018)

I did read through it and I'm pretty positive I'm just having ADB issues overall. When i type "adb devices" in inside an adb window. It doesn't list the genesis at all. Just a blank list and I've tried on two of my computers... So I'm just messing around with installing different drivers and all seeing if i can't fix the issue.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Aug 27, 2018)

i find if you have adb in the same folder as setup ie all the bat files your are trying to run it works better, or when the bat file calls up adb it can find it @Shulk95


----------



## ALEXONE (Aug 27, 2018)

Generations Dashboard 4.0 lite version works perfect on sega flashback without usb mod. After flashed i install other emulators with adb console, and all works perfectly.
The list of compability emulators (test only gba/snes9x Ex/nes):
C64.emu
GBA.emu
GBC.emu
MD.emu
MSX.emu 
NEO.emu 
NES.emu 
NGP.emu 
PCE.emu
Snes9x EX


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 27, 2018)

btw i almos forgot. 

did i leave the application drawer button to launch stuff? 

i did the light version quickly so i dont recall.

either way, cheers man.


----------



## ALEXONE (Aug 27, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> btw i almos forgot.
> 
> did i leave the application drawer button to launch stuff?
> 
> ...



yes, in the middle)


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 27, 2018)

well, awesome
thanks for testing.


----------



## Shulk95 (Aug 28, 2018)

I got it all working correctly. I used the rocketchip driver assistant 4.5 which someone had a link to on that usb on the motherboard thread. Completely fixed my problem and I am loving it. Awesome, awesome menu WD_GASTER2! I feel like this flashback system should've had your dashboard using md.emu from the start. Wow I love this... time to go play it.. Thanks for making my genesis flashback perfect!


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 28, 2018)

oh thats great to hear!
have fun!


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 21, 2018)

Please forgive me in advance for my noob questions.

1. Does the single wire mod need to be switched or not?
I don't see how a PC could read both at the same time with the wire ON all the time but I'm probably misunderstanding.

2. What OTG cable can be used to connect both the USB drive and the NAND at the same time (Assuming it is switched)
I see a lot of pictures of suggesting cable types and very few in working systems.
Please post some working examples of this internal and or external wiring.

Thank you!


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 22, 2018)

I have watched Heckles video. 
I'm sorry because I almost never use the power adapter to run the machine. 
When using the 1 wire power mod alone it will Disable console access and power the USB Flash drive. IS this true?
If I am getting this wrong please let me know because this seems to require a switch if you ever want to use Android Tools without a switch.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 22, 2018)

you dont require a switch even after doing the mod. you will need 2 different types of cables if you dont attempt to install a switch. please read here:
https://www.mdfbrew.org/info:ubs-mini-port

I personally dont use a switch and just change the cable. after all the changes you can put your own games on the usb drive so you dont need to keep swapping cables.
that being said I AM NOT responsible for your actions or for anything that may happen to your console. go read the original thread and read up on mdfbrew. best of luck if you end up giving it a shot.


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 24, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> you dont require a switch even after doing the mod. you will need 2 different types of cables if you dont attempt to install a switch. please read here:
> https://www.mdfbrew.org/info:ubs-mini-port
> 
> I personally dont use a switch and just change the cable. after all the changes you can put your own games on the usb drive so you dont need to keep swapping cables.
> that being said I AM NOT responsible for your actions or for anything that may happen to your console. go read the original thread and read up on mdfbrew. best of luck if you end up giving it a shot.



Works great here. 

WD_Gaster your Generations Media Player got me really interested!

I have been lurking for long time and have been inspired by Everyone.
I have posted my "dev-switch and audio extractor mod" in the other thread.
No cable fuss or electrical worries. Dead simple to use.

AND Thank you!


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 24, 2018)

MicroNut99 said:


> Works great here.
> 
> WD_Gaster your Generations Media Player got me really interested!
> 
> ...


i take it you managed to install the new dashboard?


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 24, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> i take it you managed to install the new dashboard?


Yes... although there are problems starting games... I can load them but cannot seem to start any of them.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 25, 2018)

pce.emu 1.5.18
gbc.emu 1.5.28
nes.emu 1.5.27-beta1
md.emu 1.5.27-beta1
-after you have all 4 of these apps as apks, rename them as "1.apk", "2.apk", "3.apk" and "4.apk" without quotes (doesnt matter which you name which) and put them in the same folder as this readme with the rest of the files.

did you follow this step?


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 25, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> pce.emu 1.5.18
> gbc.emu 1.5.28
> nes.emu 1.5.27-beta1
> md.emu 1.5.27-beta1
> ...



Yes.
I need to be more specific.
The dashboard loads
The emulators do start games

However after starting a rom when I press the start button nothing happens and only the B button works.

I can do 2 things.
1. Exit the emulated game, or not, by using the B button and then using A to make a Yes or No choice.
2. After exiting the emulator it drops into the emulators settings.

I have been able to make some changes here that remove the touch controls and so on but cannot seem to find a way to make the game pad work like it should once a game starts.

Trivial issues.
a. There is an over-scan problem on my LCD so I cannot read the menu so well. The right and left edges fall off but I think that is just my TV.
b. I don't know where the BIOS images go... do they go in a folder on the USB drive or are they suppose to be part of the install in advance?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 25, 2018)

dude..... go to the application drawer and configure each emulator. you are practically done!
set your menu button to bring up the emulation menu... did you put the bios images in the folder as indicated in the readme? if so they were placed in the sdcard virtual partition of the flashback.

set your in game actions and assign gamepad keys and you should be set.


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 25, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> dude..... go to the application drawer and configure each emulator. you are practically done!
> set your menu button to bring up the emulation menu... did you put the bios images in the folder as indicated in the readme? if so they were placed in the sdcard virtual partition of the flashback.
> 
> set your in game actions and assign gamepad keys and you should be set.




 bios images in the folder as indicated in the readme
---I did not do this. Does this mean I should rerun the install with the files included in the BIOS folder or can I push them to a dir?

Ok I will go in the "application drawer" I'm guessing that is the first icon with all the squares and do this.

Is there any way to export these settings?


----------



## asper (Sep 25, 2018)

Good work my friend ! Let's see what we can do with the next "Mini"


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 25, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> dude..... go to the application drawer and configure each emulator. you are practically done!
> set your menu button to bring up the emulation menu... did you put the bios images in the folder as indicated in the readme? if so they were placed in the sdcard virtual partition of the flashback.
> 
> set your in game actions and assign gamepad keys and you should be set.


All done. 
SegaCD was some work getting the files converted but totally worth it. 
I'm very pleased with the results.
Thank you!


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 26, 2018)

asper said:


> Good work my friend ! Let's see what we can do with the next "Mini"


you deserve quite a bit of credit in all of this as well. You figured out the controller input on the device which allowed us to expand it to regular applications in a proper way.


----------



## asper (Sep 26, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> you deserve quite a bit of credit in all of this as well. You figured out the controller input on the device which allowed us to expand it to regular applications in a proper way.


Mine was just an idiot-proof-of-concept (just a bit boring finding out how to correctly backup/resize/restore the flash chip), you got the main work, congrats


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 26, 2018)

asper said:


> Mine was just an idiot-proof-of-concept (just a bit boring finding out how to correctly backup/resize/restore the flash chip), you got the main work, congrats


You got everything right except the restore procedure. Please don't get me wrong because there is no other way I could have moved this far without the work. 
Like I said I'm a fan and um to digress I'm wondering what happened to all of the original accounts and icons because it looks like things changed. maybe its just me idk.


----------



## asper (Sep 27, 2018)

MicroNut99 said:


> You got everything right except the restore procedure. Please don't get me wrong because there is no other way I could have moved this far without the work.
> Like I said I'm a fan and um to digress I'm wondering what happened to all of the original accounts and icons because it looks like things changed. maybe its just me idk.


Well, the mdfbrew described procedure will restore a backup of YOUR console made with mdfbrew your-console-backup procedure and it works fine.

If you plan to switch from a kind of rom (ex. obb) to another (ex. non-obb) coming form another console the restore procedure described at mdfbrew will not be enough but I decided to leave it that way to avoid users problems (ex. recoverable bricks playing with partitions not needed to just backup/restore the working system) because I was not able to follow people in recovering their bricked console 

If you want you can ask steckbecken to create an account for you at mdfbrew so you can add your procedure to switch between different firmwares and all the stuff you know about the rockchip platform, this will be fantastic !


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 27, 2018)

asper said:


> Well, the mdfbrew described procedure will restore a backup of YOUR console made with mdfbrew your-console-backup procedure and it works fine.
> 
> If you plan to switch from a kind of rom (ex. obb) to another (ex. non-obb) coming form another console the restore procedure described at mdfbrew will not be enough but I decided to leave it that way to avoid users problems (ex. recoverable bricks playing with partitions not needed to just backup/restore the working system) because I was not able to follow people in recovering their bricked console
> 
> If you want you can ask steckbecken to create an account for you at mdfbrew so you can add your procedure to switch between different firmwares and all the stuff you know about the rockchip platform, this will be fantastic !



Cool. I will reach out.
I want to add an extension to that procedure for when shit goes totally south because it will not always work and in addition add a single method for converting between OBB and non-OBB consoles. It does seem like it is written out of a great deal of caution and this is actually a really good thing.
Again I only know that the final recovery options are short and that currently there is a path between OBB and non-OBB consoles.

And I guess one last thing is a simplified and safe usb dev-switch on Intructables that is based on my current mod posted on the primary thread here.
The current one wire mod is, in my opinion, strange because I can see no reason why power is drawn from the main board and not the switch.

I have a spare that I'm hammering on... NAND backsups are fun.
Will ATGames distribute another piece of hardware next year? I hope so.


----------



## asper (Sep 27, 2018)

MicroNut99 said:


> Cool. I will reach out.
> I want to add an extension to that procedure for when shit goes totally south because it will not always work and in addition add a single method for converting between OBB and non-OBB consoles. It does seem like it is written out of a great deal of caution and this is actually a really good thing.
> Again I only know that the final recovery options are short and that currently there is a path between OBB and non-OBB consoles.
> 
> ...


Good ! The new "Mini Mega Drive" should be released at the end of this year but I am not up-to-date with it 

Please feel free to integrate the wiki the way you prefere, it is always a VERY good thing to have people interested about those kind of projects  Oh and remembre, add as many detailed pics as you can


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 28, 2018)

asper said:


> Good ! The new "Mini Mega Drive" should be released at the end of this year but I am not up-to-date with it
> 
> Please feel free to integrate the wiki the way you prefere, it is always a VERY good thing to have people interested about those kind of projects  Oh and remembre, add as many detailed pics as you can



Excellent and thank you!
This is what I do and I love it.

BTW this is my #1 favorite Android file explorer app called: X-plore
It seems to work well enough on the device... so much fun...
Media player works. Some problems with high resolution movie playback. (sorry last edit)
Wi-Fi is a remote possibility.


----------



## asper (Sep 29, 2018)

I explored wifi capabilities but unfortunately no drivers compiled for the kernel flashed. If you are able to find a solution please share it 

About media player i succesfully used kodi but the device ram is too litte to manage big resolution files.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 29, 2018)

Asper, Hekel and I messed with this for a long while. I would suggest you read the other thread completely as we pretty much went through a lot of those avenues. That being said please keep talk on this thready to the release and feedback as well for helping others seeking to install the dash. I dont want this release thread to be conflated with the other research thread.


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 29, 2018)

I did read all that and will refrain from digressing further.
X-plore File Manager takes care of media playback. Its not Pulse but navigation is easy.
Are there any other application suggestions for Generations?


----------



## ArugulaZ (Sep 30, 2018)

MicroNut99 said:


> Cool. I will reach out.
> I want to add an extension to that procedure for when shit goes totally south because it will not always work and in addition add a single method for converting between OBB and non-OBB consoles. It does seem like it is written out of a great deal of caution and this is actually a really good thing.
> Again I only know that the final recovery options are short and that currently there is a path between OBB and non-OBB consoles.
> 
> ...



They lost the rights to distribute Genesis hardware, because let's face it, pretty much everything they've made so far has been crap. However, they ARE making a new "Legends" Flashback which includes fifty games, a device which I presume is very similar to Retro-Bit's Super Retro Cade. They're also coming out with a handful of "Blast!" HDMI dongles that plug into the back of your television and let you play a limited selection of games. The highlight is a dongle that plays Namco arcade games.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 30, 2018)

ArugulaZ please read my post above. I want this thread to be only for feedback and assistance on the release if possible. Thank you.


----------



## tai1976 (Nov 20, 2018)

@WD_GASTER2 thank you for all your work! I love the look of this mini console but dislike the lack of Genesis game support as well as random crashes of the standard emulator.
I've been using your 4.0 version for a few weeks now and the added and improved emulation support is fantastic!
If there is anything I'd like to see improved upon it would be the ability to change the menu song as well as include directory support in the games selection menu as to better categorize large game libraries.
I'm not specifically an Android application developer but I do have coding experience and work almost exclusively with Linux platforms.
Maybe you can answer these questions for me:
1. What compiler or tool are you using to compile Android applications specifically for the Genesis Flashback?
2. What application do you use to create apk files?
3. Would you be willing to share the source code that went into your creation of dash.apk?
Thanks again for your great work and contributions to the community as a whole!


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 21, 2018)

1.Android Studio. great tool. the 2017 model played beautifully with the adb debugger android studio has. You can even get real time logs (so you can even see in real time when your code is f-ing up)
2.Android Studio will compile the Apk for you as well. 
3.Yes! I have been thinking of doing this for a while. I just have been busy for the longest with the Retro-cade and other shenanigans. Give me some time and i will clean up some unnecessary code (its not messy and it doesnt affect anything but it will make it easier to understand)

As for the music i agree with you. I can see how the main menu song can get old after a while. It can be coded to get an mp3 from the sd partition and allow the user to change it. I just never revisited this (and i should have) Totally possible to do with some good java code 

game libraries can be totally done as well, the rom loading code would need to be mixed with a file explorer code sample. (i am not sure if i will revisit this anytime soon as i am working on a launcher for the super retro-cade as well as focusing on the 2018 model, but i can release the source shortly and maybe you guys can do stuff with it.


----------



## tai1976 (Nov 28, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> 1.Android Studio. great tool. the 2017 model played beautifully with the adb debugger android studio has. You can even get real time logs (so you can even see in real time when your code is f-ing up)
> 2.Android Studio will compile the Apk for you as well.
> 3.Yes! I have been thinking of doing this for a while. I just have been busy for the longest with the Retro-cade and other shenanigans. Give me some time and i will clean up some unnecessary code (its not messy and it doesnt affect anything but it will make it easier to understand)
> 
> ...



@WD_GASTER2 thank you very much for your reply. Excellent information and I look forward to seeing your code. Keep up the good fight!


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 13, 2018)

Source is now available upon request. send me a pm. if someone knows how to github this thing or follow proper dev guidelines feel free to reach out to me as well.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Dec 30, 2018)

I've installed this, but none of the games show up under the consoles from the main menu. They are on the USB drive via the instructions dictate. If I install the emulator from the APK and load it manually, I can load games from the USB drive by using the emulators built-in file browser. Any idea what is going on?

Also, is it possible to replace the home menu? I'm only really interested in having Genesis games on here, and I'd like to use something like Gamesome to still have box art available.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 31, 2018)

my stuff is programmed to work specifically with the box. cant really give feedback on to other launchers tailored for android.

as for the games, are they in their respective format and not zipped? also did you copy the empty folders as the release indicates?
also which of the releases are you using? 

there is 2 in the main thread one for sd cards and the other for stuff off the usb drive. did you get the correct one?


----------



## Yoshimashin (Dec 31, 2018)

I am using the release posted in the OP.

I got PCE/NES/GBC/SMS to all show up. Only PCE-CD/Sega CD/Genesis do not show up in their respective folders.

Do you have it set to only show certain file extensions? My games are in the .md format.

--Edit--

Yup, okay. I renamed one of the files to .bin and now it shows up. 

What format are you looking for with the CD images for Sega CD/PCE-CD?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 31, 2018)

cue+bin for the cd formats both in their respective folders.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Dec 31, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> cue+bin for the cd formats both in their respective folders.



Genesis-cd\Snatcher\Snatcher.cue or Genesis-cd\Snatcher.cue?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 31, 2018)

the latter


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jan 2, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> the latter




Hm. That is what I have it set up as. It doesn't show.

--EDIT--

Okay, it is case sensitive. All lower case makes them show up.

I have another question, I have an official Sega Genesis 6 button controller plugged in, but MD.Emu can only detect the DPAD and A/B. Nothing else seems to register. Is there a solution to this?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jan 3, 2019)

does the 6 button work with the other emulators no issue?
i really am not sure why are having this many problems. i use a 6 button wired controller no problem.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jan 3, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> does the 6 button work with the other emulators no issue?
> i really am not sure why are having this many problems. i use a 6 button wired controller no problem.



The entire documentation for this install is very vague. It would need a more coherent write up. For example, the photo of the wire mod is blurry and is buried in another thread. Also, file types don't seem to be listed anywhere. .gen and .md are very common dump types, redump uses .md on their .dat.

I can write a complete guide at some point to help out with this mod. It's very useful, thanks for doing it. I'd like to help out with what I can.

A video would be cool to make, but I'd need a fresh unit and the prices on these things went sky high. I bought mine at $35, the cheapest I can find is $75. I'll wait for a deal.

As for the controller, it works fine on my PC but I don't have a Genesis around to test it out. I'll grab another one from storage to see if the controller is the issue.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jan 11, 2019)

*snip*


----------



## YamiM (Mar 27, 2019)

The link to the "lite" version of the launcher is dead. Any chance it could be reuploaded?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Mar 28, 2019)

I no longer have that version in my files. i would check with those that downloaded in the thread and see if they still have it in a zip file on their pcs. my apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## Polarwolf (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi ! First of all ... really great work =)

How can I switch the default path from /mnt/usb_storage/USB_DISK0/udisk0/Games to /mnt/internal_SD/Games

I can't see the Games in the Dashboard

Would be so great if I could change this =)

Very, very kind Regard =)


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 3, 2019)

its hard coded Polarwolf. you would need to do the usb mod in order to get this stuff to work. I am sorry i no longer have the regular SD card dashboard source code. Otherwise i would gladly compile it for you.


----------



## Polarwolf (Oct 3, 2019)

No Prob @ all =) Did the USB Power Mod and everything works fine now =)

Thank you so much for your great work !

Cheers / Vielen Dank ! ^^/


----------



## Ashramkun (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello. 
I have a Stock Megadrive Flashback 2017. I downloaded the file "Notice Me Senpai Edition.rar", and I have some questions how to proceed. So please, let me know if these steps are right.

1 - Make the USB mod > Just need a wire in the first leg of the usb port, right? There is just a picture without instructions. 
2 - Make a NAND BACKUP. > got a file called MDFBREW.ORG.7z that explain how to do this. Looks ok.
3 - Prepare the files: 
 - What's names should I put in the bios files?
 - Put all APK files in the root.
 - Copy all roms to a pendrive
4 - And now? I think that I need to plug the console in my computer and just run "installer.bat", right?

Thanks!


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes that is correct....but between you and me.... new version is in development. Stay tuned.

p.s. you will need to configure the keypad settings on each emu after your done


----------



## Ashramkun (Oct 28, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> Yes that is correct....but between you and me.... new version is in development. Stay tuned.
> 
> p.s. you will need to configure the keypad settings on each emu after your done



Nice! Should I just wait? 
I read in the readme that it needs to be stock, so maybe would be better to wait this new version.
And I could make a step by step tutorial with pictures for future reference.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Go ahead and update now. Next version will accommodate for already modded units. I’m really bad at documenting stuff and always leave that stuff up to the community. Thank you if you can btw.My hobby is coding . The new version will be either late next month or Christmas.


----------



## Ashramkun (Oct 28, 2019)

Ok! Just let me know the names that I should use in the bios files.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Ashramkun said:


> Ok! Just let me know the names that I should use in the bios files.


Syscard3.pce for pc engine. Then point to it via the .emu emulator. The Sega cd can be called bios.bin again just pointing to it via the emulator


----------



## darkdev (Nov 1, 2019)

Awesome custom firmware, good job! Thanks


----------



## DoctorMike (Dec 9, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> Source is now available upon request. send me a pm. if someone knows how to github this thing or follow proper dev guidelines feel free to reach out to me as well.



I know this was a while ago, but I am quite good with GitHub - I use it with my Games Dev students - and would be interested in hosting source code, etc, for this. Have just got a load of Flashbacks (old and new) to do hacking with.


----------



## Ashramkun (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi there

I had problems to find the OTG cable. I have dad 2 orders canceled until finally to find in a local store.
So yesterday, I could test my installation, and the USB didn't work. The slot is working.

I am using a pen drive that have a led. In the boot, the led works. After that, it doens't turn on if I try to read.

I made the USB mod, as you can see in the picture.






Any ideia?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jan 9, 2020)

fat32 format? 

make sure you got the paths correct. as well. also try a different usb stick


----------



## Ashramkun (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello again. 
Just a feedback:
After 3 OTG cables with problems, I finally got a working one. Looks like everything are working now.

The only problem I got is that PC engine CD games aren't showing in the UI menu, but I can load them if I open the emulator and use the load menu.

And 2 suggestions for future releases:
1 - a option to turn off the system music.
2 - a button to rip the cartridge to USB Stick (copy the rom file to a RIPPED folder in the USB stick).

Thanks again for the great release.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Feb 7, 2020)

pc engine games need to be in .cue + bin format. remove special characters from the cue and bin file. edit the .cue file accordingly


----------



## Ashramkun (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello again.
Could you test some Sega CD games in your system? I am asking because I can load the game and play for some minutes, but its crashing as you can see in the following video (you can jump to 4:30 minutes to see the crash).

Sometimes, the problem occur in the middle of the first boss, sometimes inside the train, and in this case, before the train.

- In this video, I am using my own rip, but I tried using other rips too.
- tried with bin, iso and Iso with wav files.
- I tried with other games (Snatcher).
- Tried with japanese bios, and a universal bios.

Is it possible to test other emulator version? Do you have any idea what can I do?

Just to let you know, other systems are ok, and I can play normally. Thanks!


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Feb 22, 2020)

the issue is that the power on the device is rather limited. hell I even tried a retroarch implementation on the device but the processor is so damn anemic. im pretty sure that is as good as its gonna get.


----------



## Ashramkun (Feb 22, 2020)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> the issue is that the power on the device is rather limited. hell I even tried a retroarch implementation on the device but the processor is so damn anemic. im pretty sure that is as good as its gonna get.


Ahh, ok. So, the problem is not only with me.  This is sad, once this would be a nice Sega CD machine. 
You already made a miracle to add other system and a better Mega Drive emulator.


----------



## Igrek85 (Apr 22, 2020)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> Go ahead and update now. Next version will accommodate for already modded units. I’m really bad at documenting stuff and always leave that stuff up to the community. Thank you if you can btw.My hobby is coding . The new version will be either late next month or Christmas.


Any news about new version?


----------



## Playing Mantis (Oct 10, 2021)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> the issue is that the power on the device is rather limited. hell I even tried a retroarch implementation on the device but the processor is so damn anemic. im pretty sure that is as good as its gonna get.


I know you've moved on to other devices, but these Flashback HD devices are potentially interesting as cart dumpers.

For example, the Retrode used the genesis slot for multiple console adapters such as N64, Master System, and Gameboy/GBC/GBA.

Perhaps a Famicom adapter could be made work with a genesis slot as well?

I know there are some master system PCB adapter designs out there, not sure about others.

Retrode website has some pics of their bare adapter boards, although you can only see one side...


----------



## ECKoBASE (Feb 28, 2022)

Is there a mirror the original file has been removed


----------



## pasleau (Dec 31, 2022)

Ye





ECKoBASE said:


> Is there a mirror the original file has been removed


Yep me too i want the files to try on my old 2017 sega genesis hd.. Thank you


----------



## MicroNut99 (Jan 2, 2023)

ECKoBASE said:


> Is there a mirror the original file has been removed





pasleau said:


> Ye
> Yep me too i want the files to try on my old 2017 sega genesis hd.. Thank you



Hello,
Make sure to backup the 2017HD first.

~enjoy

1. Senpai has noticed you.rar

2. Notice Me Senpai Edition APKs.rar  (APK's required for GBC, MegaDrive, NES and PCE emulators.)

3. Notice Me Senpai Edition.rar


----------

